# Oaky Woods WMA



## lungbuster123 (May 3, 2009)

Has anyone ever hunted hogs at Oaky Woods WMA??? good population or any info would be great???


----------



## ts3600 (May 3, 2009)

Lots of hogs!  Stevie Wonder could kill a hog on Oaky Woods WMA.


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 3, 2009)

thats what i wanted to here im heading down in afew weeks to scout em out for next season anyone got some pics of hogs they have taken from there?


----------



## ellaville hunter (May 3, 2009)

there is bears also


----------



## hawgrider1200 (May 4, 2009)

yeah, lots of hogs, some bear, hardly any deer.


----------



## ts3600 (May 4, 2009)

Get there before end of Turkey season becaus ethey will lock all of the gates.  The bottoms behind the check station has tons of hogs in it.  Also anywhere along Big Indian creek has tons of hogs.


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 4, 2009)

ts3600 said:


> Get there before end of Turkey season becaus ethey will lock all of the gates.  The bottoms behind the check station has tons of hogs in it.  Also anywhere along Big Indian creek has tons of hogs.



so i take it camping is out of the question after turkey season then???


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 4, 2009)

any hogs in the north part on the river?


----------



## ga alan (May 5, 2009)

*hogs*

ikill 4or 5 every year there. thier are more hogs than deer. this is my hunting club, you can camp year round, but you cannot hunt until a season is open. yes there are hogs on the river there are hogs every where, i go on a wet windy day and just sneak around


----------



## hawgrider1200 (May 7, 2009)

lungbuster123 said:


> so i take it camping is out of the question after turkey season then???


they have the main road open all the time. It will take u to a couple of camping places. One is located right by the check-in station.


----------



## nimrod (May 7, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> they have the main road open all the time. It will take u to a couple of camping places. One is located right by the check-in station.



While the main gate usually stays open year round, there is a sign there that says "Stop" foot travel only during the summer. So if you were to go say the first week of August trying to get some scouting in and you were there before last seasons Aug. 15th opener for squirells you will be asked to leave. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## tgw925 (May 22, 2009)

Everyone is right Oak Woods is LOADED with hogs. I have been out there numerous amounts of times stocking hogs and got to the point where I was surrounded by them...and im taking 20-30 hogs.


----------



## ellaville hunter (May 22, 2009)

the main gate is locked now.i had to go back there last week and had to unlock to get in


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 22, 2009)

where is this WMA located?


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (May 22, 2009)

Perry


----------



## SWbowhunter (May 23, 2009)

tgw925 said:


> Everyone is right Oak Woods is LOADED with hogs. I have been out there numerous amounts of times stocking hogs and got to the point where I was surrounded by them...and im taking 20-30 hogs.


hopefully you mean stalking and not stocking


----------



## skoaleric (May 24, 2009)

there are quite a few hogs, but NO they are NOT everywhere. They do roam alot and make it seem like they are everywhere. But I was down there ALL February last year, and seen 2 hogs. They get hunted hard and hide very well. Good luck.
Eric


----------



## huntingonthefly (May 24, 2009)

SWbowhunter said:


> hopefully you mean stalking and not stocking



And ''talking'' not ''taking.''


----------

